# Can same sex partner be added to birth certificate after birth?



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

I won't go into too much detail...

But let's just say my partner(we're not in a CP) did not sign the papers at the clinic with me, would she still be able to have her name on the birth certificate after the birth or would she have to adopt the baby afterwards?


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

or second case scenario, we are not in a civil partnership, what happens if I got pregnant via at-home insemination?


----------



## RainbowRainbow (Dec 9, 2012)

hi Rainbowmum,

I'm not sure as we were in a CP when our journey began, but there's a guide here:

http://www.stonewall.org.uk/documents/parenthood_for_same_sex_couples_1.pdf

Good luck x

/links


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi RainbowMum

You can't add a partner to the birth certificate later if she didn't become a legal parent at the time of conception (either by being your civil partner, or by you signing the right forms at a clinic). However, you could apply for adoption post birth if you wanted to make her a legal parent.

There is some more information on our website on the rules which may be helpful: http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/knowledge-centre/donor-conception-law-for-lesbian-mums


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

Natalie, roughly how much would an adoption cost?


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

I think the court fee is around £250.  Assuming everyone is in agreement and you don't need legal representation the legal costs should not be significant beyond that - you might want some initial advice just to go through exactly what you need to do.


----------

